# Giant runt



## Timothy (Jul 16, 2002)

Hello everyone
Does anyone know aything about keping a giant runt or a giant homer as a sigle pet? They Seem like an interesting and pretty bird to keep. I wonder if you could fly them like other pigeons.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tim, 

Pigeons should generally be kept in pairs. They won't be happy alone unless that are hand raised and you can spend a lot of time with them. Giant homers can fly and will "home". However, giant runts do not fly well (they are too big and heavy) and lack the true homing ability. 


Brad


----------



## Timothy (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks. That answers my question very well.At this time I have no pigeons, but I do plan on hand raising one in the near future. As of now, I am simply gathering info. Keeping a pigeon seems like a hobby that I would really like. Also, pigeons seem to be quite good companions that enjoy bonding and even flying outside. I would think that they are about the only pet bird that one can fly outside without much fear of losng him or her. I very much enjoy the fact that a single pigeon would thrive on my attention. Anyhow, Thanks for you answer.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Tim, 

A Hand raised pigeon is quite the wonderful pet. But with handraising comes ingorance. Although it would be "basically" safe to trust (say a hand raised giant homer) to fly outside with you, it might not be totally safe because that bird will not know when or where to look for enemies that might want to make it a meal... ie: hawks or cats. They can be so tame that they lose their natural fear of predators and can be snatched up in the blink of an eye. So, you must be very careful in all of these regards. I have runts myself. Just to let you know.


Brad


----------

